# The worst morning ever...RIP my sweet Max



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Max.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So truly sorry for yr loss!.RIP,gorgeous Max!.
Hugs to yr Mom and Dad!.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Max's sudden passing. He was a very handsome boy. Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh dear.....
Jo I am very, very sorry...
These moments are just so tough to deal with....
Hugs to you and your dh...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Max. My sincerest condolences. I grew up with cats and had cats until several years ago, so I can understand the hole you are feeling in your heart. But remember Max the Angel is waiting at the Bridge with all the pets who left us far too soon.



Nancy


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Max was indeed a handsome boy.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous boy. Hugs to you all.

R.I.P. Max


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you so much every one. Our best friend is here and she is helping my fiance with his body. I just can't do it. I am still crying harder than I ever have in the longest time. He just meant the world to us. I just can't believe it.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful cat Max was. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a terrible shock that he died so young and so suddenly. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am truly so very sorry. It is hard enough to lose them, but suddenly is such a shock. He is a stunning kitty, that picture of him is amazing. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Soo sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Please do not feel guilty. It have been something totally unrelated to his weight. Max is a very handsome boy and will live on in your memories and heart furever. HUGS to everyone for you loss. RUN FREE POUNCiNG ON CATNIP FILLED TOYS!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your kitty Max.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your tragic sudden loss of Max. Please don't blame yourself. So many things in life and death are way beyond our control. Please be kind to yourself. Hugs.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. He was certainly a good looking boy! A very sweet face.


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Rest in peace dear Max.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your sweet kitty.

Godspeed sweet angel Max.........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, am so sorry to hear of your unexpected loss. He was a very handsome boy and had a life filled with love. As others have said, please do not blame yourself, but instead be kind to yourself and remember the love you shared. God speed sweet boy.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I just lost my doggie "GQ" on friday morning AT the animal hospital after being there for 4 days - same thing, OUT OF NOWHERE last monday he just wouldnt get up anymore- He had emergency surgery, and ughhhh, CANCER - He was to have a few more months with me but he never made it home - I wasnt with him, my heart aches and will for a long time...

and now I ache for you - GQ was my first VERY OWN dog, he was only mine, not a family dog - he was my baby after I was out on my own, no boyfriend - just me - you share a special bond with a pet like that - I UNDERSTAND you when you said that - I really connect with you with that, I really really do....

I have been living on this website since Friday morning - I can't eat, sleep, or function....you are not alone sweetie.....there are the most amazing people on here who truly understand how you feel because most of them (us) have been through it...

I am here for you and my heart breaks for you - and little Maxie....


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> I just lost my doggie "GQ" on friday morning AT the animal hospital after being there for 4 days - same thing, OUT OF NOWHERE last monday he just wouldnt get up anymore- He had emergency surgery, and ughhhh, CANCER - He was to have a few more months with me but he never made it home - I wasnt with him, my heart aches and will for a long time...
> 
> and now I ache for you - GQ was my first VERY OWN dog, he was only mine, not a family dog - he was my baby after I was out on my own, no boyfriend - just me - you share a special bond with a pet like that - I UNDERSTAND you when you said that - I really connect with you with that, I really really do....
> 
> ...



Thank you so, so much. I just can't believe this. I just lost it when I saw him lying there on the living room floor completely lifeless. I couldn't even watch when my fiance was moving him into a box so we can bury him tonight. I keep thinking that there was something I could have done, or I should have been there with him. I don't know how I'll be able to go to bed tonight and have him not be there waiting for me. Out of all of our animals, he had the most unique personality and he was always with me. I haven't even eaten anything I don't feel like I can. This is just one of the worst feelings ever.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Max.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our other 2 cats are VERY upset. They are both pacing and crying. It has always been the 3 of them. So, we are going over to the Human Society and rescue a kitty to be their new friend.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am soo sorry. He sure was a beautiful boy!!! (((HUGS))) to you. And bless you for taking in another in need.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

My goodness. This must be so very hard for you and your fiance. I'm so, so sorry this has happened to you both. Luckily, this seems like a great place with a lot of caring people who know exactly what you're going through. Sending you my best.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sudden passing of your dear Max. He was such a handsome kitty! Rest in peace sweet Max.


----------



## 3kidsandagoldenpuppy (Aug 16, 2008)

omg my heart breaks for you. My sincerest sympathies are with you in your time of grief.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Thank you so, so much. I just can't believe this. I just lost it when I saw him lying there on the living room floor completely lifeless. I couldn't even watch when my fiance was moving him into a box so we can bury him tonight. I keep thinking that there was something I could have done, or I should have been there with him. I don't know how I'll be able to go to bed tonight and have him not be there waiting for me. Out of all of our animals, he had the most unique personality and he was always with me. I haven't even eaten anything I don't feel like I can. This is just one of the worst feelings ever.


I just buried G last night - it does bring some closure, and believe me you don't have to explain the guilt feeling to me, that is the worst of it for me- G died in the hospital (supposed to come home that evening) after being there for almost 4 days - I saw him for 5 minutes before his surgery - thats it - I would give my right arm to have had him looking at me when he passed.....I feel like he thought I left him there, and maybe thats why he gave in.....Ive been killing myself over it - and Im sure you are too.

Everyone has been trying to explain to me to focus on the life we had together - and not sum it up in the last few days, hours, minutes - Animals are not stupid - they have beautiful souls that connect to ours and they KNOW and feel the love, whether we we there when they passed or not..... We wouldnt be able to share the love and connection with them if they were simple creatures, would we - so take comfort - HE KNOWS HOW YOU LOVED HIM - Max lives in your heart now, he took part of you with him.....he's ok and wants you to be too

wow, I just made myself feel a little better with that one!!!

xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your sudden loss. I am sure he knew he was loved and had a great life with you. Max will always remain with you in your heart.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss! It is so hard to lose an animal suddenly when you don't expect it. Animals bring such joy to our lives no matter what, so always remember the joy he brought you. Hang in there!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you so much to everyone! I'm trying to fight back the tears as I read everyone's responses! He really meant the world to me. I have always had cats, but Max was my first one when I moved out of the parent's house. I just want to know why and how it happened. He was fine last night and then this morning he was gone. I just don't get it and that is why I feel so guilty and horrible. He was just about to have his 7th birthday on Christmas, which is young for a cat. All of my other cats lived to be in their teens. I know it's going to be so hard going to bed tonight and he won't be on my pillow like he usually was. We are going to the animal shelter now to see if we can find a new friend to make our other 2 kitties feel better. No other animal can ever replace Max, but hopefully can help us heal.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. Max sure was a pretty boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Another Beautiful Spirit To Play At The Bridge~Godspeed & Love Max


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Max. It could have been a number of things. Just don't beat yourself up about it.

Thank you for opening your heart to a cat that needs to be rescued. That is the best tribute you can give Max.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sharlin, that picture made me cry!!! Thank you SO much. I am printing it out and putting it on my fridge. 

Well, we did it. We just rescued a 1-year-old Maine **** mix named Abby! She sure has some big paws to fill!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your sudden loss of Max. He was a beautiful cat. Glad to hear that you were able to find Abby. RIP sweet Max.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Max was such a handsome boy!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I am soo sorry for the sudden loss of your Max, what a beautiful cat, we have 2 cats, and have lost cats from old age/cancer, it's so hard lossing any pet/family member no matter what age. My heart goes out to you. Run free Max, eat , be happy at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I WISH I COULD REACH OUT AND HUG YOU


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you're sudden loss, RIP sweet Max.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Thank you so much to everyone! I'm trying to fight back the tears as I read everyone's responses! He really meant the world to me. I have always had cats, but Max was my first one when I moved out of the parent's house. I just want to know why and how it happened. He was fine last night and then this morning he was gone. I just don't get it and that is why I feel so guilty and horrible. He was just about to have his 7th birthday on Christmas, which is young for a cat. All of my other cats lived to be in their teens. I know it's going to be so hard going to bed tonight and he won't be on my pillow like he usually was. We are going to the animal shelter now to see if we can find a new friend to make our other 2 kitties feel better. No other animal can ever replace Max, but hopefully can help us heal.



OMG I'm so sorry to hear this. Such a sudden shock! I can only imagine what you are feeling right now. My heart goes out to you. Hang it here and don't feel guilty. You did nothing but give him a wonderful life.. 

**hugs**


----------



## luvs.goldens (Jul 1, 2007)

Your post was so sad to read, I can't imagine the combination of shock and grief you felt this morning. I'm so sorry for your loss and all the sadness you are feeling.

I'm glad you are giving Abby a home. It's obvious that you are an animal lover and it's wonderful that you're going to give a piece of your heart to another kitty.

Max - one very handsome dude. Love the markings on his face.

RIP handsome Max.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the sudden loss of your sweet baby Max. You and your fiancee are in my prayers..I am soooo sorry. Max was a very handsome guy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Sweet Max, sorry you had to experience the sudden and unexpected death of you sweet Max.


----------

